# prüfen ob ein element existiert



## derGugi (3. April 2003)

hallo
ich hab ziemlich wenig erfahrung mit javascript, darum brauch ich eure hilfe. Wie kann ich prüfen, ob ein element in meiner form existiert? also ich habe 2 Formulare in der Seite, eins mit einem Textfeld namens prename und eins ohne. gibt es sowas ähnliches wie document.forms[formname].prename.exists oder so??

danke für die hilfe!


----------



## Neuk (3. April 2003)

Generierst du deine Seite dynamisch und willst so prüfen ob dieses Element erstellt wurde

ODER

Willst du wissen ob in ein Element etwas reingeschrieben wurde?

Ich will dich ja net falsch verstehen... *g*


----------



## derGugi (3. April 2003)

ich will wissen, ob das Element erstellt wurde, nicht obs leer ist.


----------



## Neuk (4. April 2003)

Na wenn das so ist, dann hab ich was leckeres für dich:
http://selfhtml.teamone.de/javascript/sprache/objekte.htm#existenzabfrage

Ich denke da sollte alles erklärt sein.


----------



## derGugi (4. April 2003)

DANKE, habs aber mittlerweile schon gelöst 

if(document.forms[formname].prename)

manchmal ist die lösung so nah


----------

